# help on "WindowsUpdate_80072EFE" "WindowsUpdate_dt000"



## cbinuv (Jul 20, 2009)

hi...

lemme give some bck gnd first.....i'm using vista home basic on my dell inspiron 1420 lappy.

there were some issues related to my isp.....so was offline for long.....

last updates on my comp was somewhere in april or so......

now i'm back online....and cannot update...the error

"WindowsUpdate_80072EFE" "WindowsUpdate_dt000"

no clue what tis means......any hlp????????


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Try the suggestions from Microsoft TechNet --> http://social.technet.microsoft.com...e/thread/0ce7c1e6-7ef2-48e1-b7c9-c8f1e97c71d5

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

